# لتصميم طبقات الرصف للطرق



## م.عمير (10 سبتمبر 2006)

روابط لتنزيل ومحاضرات في تصميم الطرق
www.fhwa.dot.gov/pavement/desi.cfm

www.fhwa.dot.gov/pavement/desit2.cfm


----------



## عمروعلى3 (16 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## hamada2232313 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

Tahanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## دايسكى (11 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## sardia (11 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## elumama2009 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## elumama2009 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## odwan (27 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي المهندس عمير على هذه الروابط المفيدة والقيّمة جدا ً رفع الله قدرك وحفظك


----------



## The white rose (22 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... السلام عليكم ...انا طالبة في كلية الهندسة /فرع طرق وجسور / 
ارجو التفضل بتقديم المساعدة في مشروعي للسنة الاخيرة في كلية الهندسة ... موضوعه تحت عنوان : تصميم طريق صنف a مع محطة وقود واستراحة ...من جميع النواحي .
شكرا جزيلا ...
وجزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على الموقع الضريف


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (9 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صقر الهندسه (13 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووررر..


----------



## ezy_sh (14 يناير 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررر
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا .*​


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (8 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ريماز احمد (10 أبريل 2011)

thanks


----------



## en/jasmeen (29 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم شكرآ على مجهوداتكم الرائعة , اتمنى منكم المساعدة بالمعلومات عن الطرق ورصفها بالمواد الاسفلتية واختباراتها التى تفيدني في عملي ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## sdfff (9 يوليو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررر ووفقك الله


----------



## هنودة نت (13 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرآآآآآآآآآآآ لكل من يساعد أخاه المهندس


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (28 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## ahmed elemam (23 فبراير 2015)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

